# Hello!



## Xenomantis (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here.  

I have a wild-caught European Mantis as a pet, but I have no clue about many of the basics (Like, what do L3 and the other L#s mean?). She has also been acting strange lately, and I don't know why.

But, anyways, great to meet you!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, and Welcome! Do you live in California? I caught two Europeans too, and one laid a fertilized ooth. If you do, then it's probably adult already. It has wings right?

L? means what stage of molt they are at. L1 means hatchling, L2 means one molt later, L3 two molts, and so on.

What do you mean by acting strange? Getting fat?


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2007)

WElcome to the forum!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 2, 2007)

> Hi, and Welcome! Do you live in California? I caught two Europeans too, and one laid a fertilized ooth. If you do, then it's probably adult already. It has wings right?


Nope, not in California, but she does have wings.  



> What do you mean by acting strange? Getting fat?


That and she's slowing down. She won't eat, and her abdomen is bent downwards most of the time (it can go back to normal, though). She's extremely fat, too. Could she be about ready to lay an Ooth? Or, is she just reaching the end of her natural life?


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome. Be sure to try the search feature.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 2, 2007)

> Welcome. Be sure to try the search feature.


Kay!


----------

